# Downgrades to Platinum Elite Gift program?



## pwrshift (Jun 22, 2013)

Platinum arrival gift $100 guarantee is going to be replaced by 500 points or a $10F&B credit. Few things on the menu are $10 or less (certainly not a 1/2 bottle of wine & cheese/crackers).  If you don't use it you lose it.  For a business stay, the employer gets a reduced cost $10) not the platinum elite member.

Dumb move Marriott.

Brian

More details here:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/marr...w-platinum-arrival-gift-policy-downgrade.html


----------



## Superchief (Jun 22, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> Platinum arrival gift $100 guarantee is going to be replaced by 500 points or a $10F&B credit. Few things on the menu are $10 or less (certainly not a 1/2 bottle of wine & cheese/crackers).  If you don't use it you lose it.  For a business stay, the employer gets a reduced cost $10) not the platinum elite member.
> 
> Dumb move Marriott.
> 
> ...



I totally agree. This program 'enhancement' (Marriott's term, not mine), has eliminated the only remaining incentive for me to choose Marriott over other hotels. Since Ed French took charge of MR, every meaningful loyalty incentive for gold/platinum members has been eliminated. This is an end of an era for Marriott.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jun 22, 2013)

Two changes to the Elite benefits for Marriott Rewards members are effective today (June 22, 2013) at Marriott full service brands (Marriott, JW Marriott, Autograph Collection, and Renaissance).

The first change is a big improvement. In the past, Gold and Platinum level members officially received complimentary breakfast Monday through Friday mornings only — NOT on Saturday and Sunday mornings. As of today, the benefit has been extended to 7 days a week:

http://news.marriott.com/2013/05/he...r-marriott-rewards-gold-platinum-members.html

The second change is the one discussed at the FlyerTalk link that Brian posted. At full-service properties, the Platinum Arrival Gift used to be a choice of 500 points or an actual food & beverage amenity. The new benefit is 500 points or a $10 food and beverage coupon to be used during the stay.

For guests who routinely took the 500 points, it's no big deal. However, for guests who enjoyed having an actual food & beverage amenity delivered to the room — such as cheese, crackers, and a 375ml bottle of wine — this is downgrade.

As far as I know, the $100 compensation for failure to offer a Platinum Arrival Gift has not changed. At least it hasn't according the Marriott website as of today (but it still has the old benefits listed). In any case, it's not the "Platinum arrival gift $100 guarantee" that has been replaced by "500 points or a $10F&B credit." The old "500 points or a F&B amenity" has been replaced.

Speaking for myself as a Platinum member, the new benefits are a net improvement. I seldom chose the food & beverage amenity, but the new complimentary weekend breakfast benefit is a welcome addition to the program.

For Gold members, it's definitely an improvement. There was no Gold Arrival Gift under the old or new rules, but the complimentary weekend breakfasts are big gain.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 22, 2013)

I agree with Werner Weiss. I'm happy with the weekend breakfast offered for golds & plats. I often took the 500 points rather than the plat amenity. 

If I was traveling with DH or one of my DS's I would usually select a Diet Coke or water and Haagen Dazs ice cream for them. The beverages were usually available in the concierges lounge anyway and the ice cream could be purchased in the Marketplace for around $6. So I usually got less than a $10 value. 

I'm not sure I'll use a $10 F&B credit, but I'd rather have the weekend breakfast .


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jun 22, 2013)

Two more comments:

These Gold and Platinum benefit changes apply only to Marriott, JW Marriott, Autograph Collection, and Renaissance. Elite benefits for other Marriott brands — including Marriott Vacation Club, Courtyard, and Residence Inn —  are unchanged.

The updated Platinum Arrival Benefit (500 points or a $10 food and beverage coupon to be used during the stay) appears to be the minimum that full-service hotels must offer to Platinum guests. It seems likely to me that astute managers at properties that rely on repeat guests will continue to offer actual food and beverage delivery as a Platinum Arrival Gift choice (just as many Marriott hotels offered complimentary breakfast on weekends, long before they were required to do so).


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I am gold elite now, but my last stay as platinum, around January I think, I was offered the 500 points and a selection of two items from the snack bar.

In April, as a gold elite I was offered a selection from the snack bar.  I do think it is up to the hotel.

Only 2 times have we taken the wine/cheese offer. Although I did feel I was getting a decent gift, I must say, I love the new weekend breakfast offer!  I always ask about it upon arrival, but 2 out of 3 times the answer is "No".

I have two decent Marriott hotel stays coming (10 nights) and look forward to the free breakfasts for me & DW.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 22, 2013)

I usually choose points. Last time when I stayed at the marriott Regents Park London, I received 500 points AND scones/crackers/a bottle of wine. The practice is clearly at the discretion of the manager.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 22, 2013)

thinze3 said:


> ....weekend breakfast offer!  I always ask about it upon arrival, but 2 out of 3 times the answer is "No".
> .



I agree about getting a 'NO' about weekend breakfasts when Concierge is closed...seldom do you get it, unless in Europe.  Hotels here say they are classified as 'resorts' and elites have to buy their own breakfasts on weekends.

I'm lifetime gold already with less than 100 stays to lifetime platinum.  Once there I'll start exploring other hotel chain elite benefits and only use Marriott as needed.  Bit by bit, Marriott is shooting itself in the foot with platinum elites (as well as TS owners).

Apparently they are also cutting out their policy of *meeting planners* getting credit for 10 stays if they hold a business meeting, even if nobody stayed at the hotel, making it an easier entry to the platinum elite level.

Hitting elite members, TS owners, and meeting planners...strange behavior at Marriott's 'changing of the guard'...feeding their best customers to the competition.  This, of course, after downgrading the Marriott Rewards program by putting in a Category 9 level and upgrading almost all their hotels.

Brian


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jun 22, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> I agree about getting a 'NO' about weekend breakfasts when Concierge is closed...seldom do you get it, unless in Europe.  Hotels here say they are classified as 'resorts' and elites have to buy their own breakfasts on weekends.


Those full-services properties that Marriott classifies as resorts do not have concierge lounges. They did not provide complimentary breakfast to Gold and Platinum members (any days of the week) under the old rules, and still do not do so under the new rules either. As such, the new rules are not an upgrade or downgrade of breakfast benefits for resort properties. The vast majority of full-service properties are not resorts. Sometimes, it's readily apparent that a property is a resort (and has "Resort" as part of its name), but sometimes it's not as obvious.

Along similar lines, the Courtyard brand does not offer complimentary breakfast to Gold and Platinum members under the old or new rules.

Other limited service Marriott brands provide complimentary breakfast to all guests, regardless of their Marriott Rewards status.

The new weekend breakfast benefit at full-service, non-resort properties in the United States is a genuine enhancement to Gold and Platinum benefits. 

The change to the Platinum Arrival Gift is relatively minor in comparison. There are often very nice food items in the concierge lounge in the evening, so when arriving on a Sunday through Thursday evening, getting the 500 points and heading to the lounge seems like better deal anyway.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 22, 2013)

I agree that the weekend breakfast is an improvement. I found several properties who offered complimentary coupons on weekends by calling ahead. Some also had very reasonable weekend rates that included breakfast. 

You notice that the guarantee is only for continental breakfast. Based on my previous experience with program enhancements, I wouldn't be surprised if many CL downgrade their breakfast offering to no longer include hot items because this would still meet the standards. I also hope that those that offer full buffet don't downgrade to just continental.

I frequently use the platinum arrival gift because I like to have an OK glass of wine (and not pay $12 for 3 oz. even in the lounge), and have the fruit for a snack. This was offered on every stay not just weekend. Therefore, I see this as a net loss.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jun 22, 2013)

Superchief said:


> You notice that the guarantee is only for continental breakfast. Based on my previous experience with program enhancements, I wouldn't be surprised if many CL downgrade their breakfast offering to no longer include hot items because this would still meet the standards. I also hope that those that offer full buffet don't downgrade to just continental.


The old rules also specified "continental breakfast," but every non-resort Marriott, JW Marriott, Renaissance, and Autograph Collection hotel that I've stayed for at least the last half dozen years has offered eggs, breakfast meats, and other items that go beyond continental breakfast, whether my complimentary breakfast  was in the lounge or the restaurant.

Old rules:

*Guaranteed Lounge Access/Free Breakfast*

Help yourself to light snacks, beverages and complimentary continental breakfast in our Concierge/Executive/Club Lounge at participating JW Marriott Hotels, the Autograph Collection, Renaissance Hotels and Marriott Hotels & Resorts. If your hotel doesn’t have a Concierge/Executive/Club Lounge, we invite you to enjoy complimentary continental breakfast on your weekday stays. Outside the U.S. and Canada, you are entitled to continental breakfast 7 days a week. (Not available at resort locations.)​
New rules (as of June 22, 2013):

*Lounge Access/Free Breakfast*

Free daily continental breakfast, light snacks and beverages for members and one guest in the Executive Lounge*. In the U.S. and Canada, choose between 750 bonus points or breakfast in the hotel’s restaurant if the lounge is closed. Select hotels will provide 1,000 points in lieu of breakfast in the event the lounge is closed. Learn more

* At JW Marriott®, Autograph Collection®, Renaissance® and Marriott Hotels® (resorts excluded)​


----------



## Superchief (Jun 22, 2013)

Werner Weiss said:


> The old rules also specified "continental breakfast," but every non-resort Marriott, JW Marriott, Renaissance, and Autograph Collection hotel that I've stayed for at least the last half dozen years has offered eggs, breakfast meats, and other items that go beyond continental breakfast, whether my complimentary breakfast  was in the lounge or the restaurant.
> 
> [/INDENT]



I was aware of this, but Marriott has previously demonstrated that many enhancements are often accompanied by enforcing brand standards a the lowest level. ERC's post from Marriott Insider's appears to indicate this may already be happening. 

"An interesting/sad observation - all props (as we thought - dropped the wine and cheese amenity) and several properties that used to provide coupons for full buffets on weekends now (currently) have gone to continentals - oh well, what's new.


Renaissance - 9th St. (DC) - Full breakfast in restaurant

JW Marriott (DC) - 1000 points period

Marriott Metro Center (DC)- Continental in restaurant (back in the day they used to give coupons for great buffets)

Mayflower Renaissance (DC) - Hot breakfast items (eggs/meat) in club/concierge lounge

Renaissance Dupont Circle (DC)- Continental in restaurant

Washington Marriott (22nd & M) - Concierge Lounge open 6am-11am hot items (eggs, meats available) - wtg

Crystal Gateway (Va) Marriott - Hot breakfast in restaurant -wtg

Crystal Reagan (Va) Marriott - Continental in restaurant

Wardman Park DC Marriott - Continental (nothing hot) in Lounge (shaky answers - two folks; call and confirm)

Key Bridge Va. Marriott - dropped to Continental in restaurant

Renaissance Arlington Capital View - full breakfast in restaurant

Fairview (Falls Church Va) Marriott - Dropped (breaks my heart, a fave) to Continental in restaurant

Tysons Corner Va. Marriott - Sadly a trend, dropped - Continental in restaurant

Fair Oaks (Fairfax Va.) Marriott - Full in restaurant

Dulles Airport Marriott - Continental in restaurant

Westfields Marriott (Chantilly Va) - full buffet in restaurant - name on list

Bethesda Md. Marriott - Continental in restaurant (shaky responder, but this is probably accurate given the property)

Bethesda North Marriott Conf. Ctr. - Full in restaurant - shocking to me - confirm before signing on!

Gaithersburg Md. Marriott - Full in restaurant - wtg - fun property if you're out there
"


----------



## jerseyfinn (Jun 22, 2013)

Werner Weiss said:


> New rules (as of June 22, 2013):
> 
> *Lounge Access/Free Breakfast*
> 
> ...



Interesting point Werner. I don't think that some of the Flyer Talk folks noted the full extent of these changes which work out more as a positive than a negative ( someone there even figured out that you lose 150 MR points if you opt for the $10 food coupon which is actually credited against your account -- $10 x 10 MRP + the 50% platinum bonus = 150 MRP  ). On one rare occassion Marriott forgot to offer me the 500 points but I simply point it out to them without issue. 

Another big positive for we MVC folks is that every night we stay at an MVC property is credited as a MR night. A multiple week owner who owns & occupies 4 weeks at their home resort ( or at another Marriott via a trade ) notches 28 nights credit which combined with the 10 free credited nights which come with the Marriott VISA card each year is a scant 12 nights short of the 50 nights one needs to make MR Gold status -- IOW, a long weekend 'Marriott road trip' every 3 months will nudge you into MR Gold status . An Ocean Pointe snow bird who owns 4 weeks and locks off should get 56 nights of credited stays. Combine these ideas with MR's " 12 month rollover" policy and lots of MVC folks can be MR Gold or MR platinums with all of the perks ( room UG being the an important platinum perk ).

Why are these MR nights important? Because Marriott tracks your aggregate paid stays and when you meet specific qualifying criteria < years membership, nights stayed, aggregate spend >, Marriott will assign you lifetime MR Gold or lifetime MR Platinum status. Not all of us are gonna hold onto our MVC weeks 'till death do us part', so a wise MVC owner keeps the big picture in mind as they rack up nights in the MR program. You can see what your current aggregate stay total is by digging into your MR account profile.

barry


----------



## JimC (Jun 22, 2013)

The breakfast expansion to weekends is a nice addition for me.  But I will miss the check-in amenity.

I spends lots of nights at Marriott properties.  Should hit lifetime platinum this year.  Still like the brands they offer.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2013)

Werner Weiss said:


> Two more comments:
> 
> These Gold and Platinum benefit changes apply only to Marriott, JW Marriott, Autograph Collection, and Renaissance. Elite benefits for other Marriott brands — including Marriott Vacation Club, Courtyard, and Residence Inn —  are unchanged.



I don't think these other brands offer free breakfast for elites. Residence Inn offers it free for all and the Vacation Clubs are all resorts. Courtyard is a unique bird which has their stupid bistro and never offered free breakfast, a big grip for many frequent travelers.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jun 23, 2013)

Superchief said:


> I was aware of this, but Marriott has previously demonstrated that many enhancements are often accompanied by enforcing brand standards a the lowest level. ERC's post from Marriott Insider's appears to indicate this may already be happening.
> 
> "An interesting/sad observation - all props (as we thought - dropped the wine and cheese amenity) and several properties that used to provide coupons for full buffets on weekends now (currently) have gone to continentals - oh well, what's new. ... "



I will be interesting to see if the hotels that are now claiming they will provide "continental breakfasts" are really changing what they're offering to Golds and Platinums in the lounge and/or restaurant, or if they're simply using the term "continental breakfast" because that's what's in the official benefits description.

As I mentioned before, Marriott concierge lounges have officially had "continental breakfasts" for years, but typically offer eggs, breakfasts meats, and sometimes even breakfast specialties in addition. And when I've received my complimentary breakfast in the restaurant, I've never been told, "You are forbidden to take anything from the trays with eggs and other warm items."

There's also the question of the definition of "continental breakfast."

A traditional breakfast at a traditional hotel on the European continent (where the term "continental breakfast" comes from) is wonderful thing — with freshly baked breads and pastries, cheeses, cold meats, fruit, and often smoked fish. I would gladly have such a breakfast at a Marriott in the United States! 

In the U.S., a "continental breakfast" can refer to as little a stale doughnut, single-serving orange juice cups, and Folgers. But even Marriott's limited service brands provide far better breakfasts than that.

Marriott's full-service brands in the U.S. cater to U.S. and international business travelers and others who expect a first class experience. I can't see many Marriott full-service hotels dumbing down their breakfasts for concierge level guests and Gold/Platinum Elite guests to an offering that's not competitive with other full-service hotel brands — and other nearby Marriotts. A few might try it a cost cutting move, but when former frequent guests tell the General Manager why they're not coming back, such hotels are likely to reverse their decision.

Rereading what I've just written, I would love to see Marriott full-service hotel lounges provide a true European continental breakfast, as I described it. But it's cheaper to put out a vat of scrambled eggs, bacon, sausages, biscuits, and gravy, along with cereal, bagels, pastries, fruit, various juices, and reasonably good coffee. That's what Marriott has had, and what I expect to continue to see.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 23, 2013)

I only have limited experience of FS properties in the USA but what I have that is recent is that the plat benefits are pretty dire when compared with Asia an even Europe. My last stay was 3 nights at the Renn DC Downtown. We would arrive late Thurs evening - as predicted the CL was closed. And would be closed Fri eve and Sat and we were departing on Sun. So I booked a breakfast inclusive rate. At other FS properties I have stayed, the wine and beer in the lounge was cheaper in the public bar down in the main public area of the hotel so why use the lounge.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 23, 2013)

When I first read about these changes, my reaction was that they were a big net improvement to my Platinum Elite benefits.  I have not changed my mind after reading all the posts in this thread.  I agree with Werner's comments.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 23, 2013)

I like the $10 FB credit better.  You can use it for whatever you want and it doesn't have to be a snack.  I'll probably use mine at the bar.


----------



## JPrisco (Jun 23, 2013)

We took advantage of the new perk yesterday.  Received the usual Platinum 500 points and enjoyed the free continental breakfast which at The Stamford Marriott, meant the full service breakfast buffet - with chef attended omelet station.  It was great, saved about $50 including tax & tip (we gave an extra tip too).


----------



## rpgriego (Jun 23, 2013)

Werner Weiss said:


> The second change is the one discussed at the FlyerTalk link that Brian posted. At full-service properties, the Platinum Arrival Gift used to be a choice of 500 points or an actual food & beverage amenity. The new benefit is 500 points or a $10 food and beverage coupon to be used during the stay.
> 
> For guests who routinely took the 500 points, it's no big deal. However, for guests who enjoyed having an actual food & beverage amenity delivered to the room — such as cheese, crackers, and a 375ml bottle of wine — this is downgrade.



I can understand someone liking "an actual food & beverage amenity"' but I prefer choosing, not being told. That's why I always took the 500 MRPs and mumbled to myself, really 500 MRPs?!?!? Now I say, bring on the $10 credit!!!

As someone who's part of a HR Communications Team... benefits are a perk, they are NOT an entitlement. That said, we adjust our benefits based on "competitive industry analysis". Just like Marriott Hotel & Resorts does.


----------



## kjd (Jun 24, 2013)

As a platinum member I always take the 500 points.  Some of the other choices that I've been offered at check in are just plain silly.  Like two bottles of water instead of the 500 points.  Or, a couple of bags of chips.

Unfortunately, the desk clerks are not aware of the rules.  When checking into a full service Marriott a few months ago I was told that the breakfast in the dining room was free because the concierge floor was closed on weekends.  When I received the $10 credit instead of the free breakfast I was told that "we used to give a free breakfast but that was changed".  I then objected to being told after the fact and finally did receive a complimentary breakfast.  The lesson that I learned here is to take the 500 points.  If Marriott wants to de-value their brand to their best customers that their business.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jun 24, 2013)

kjd said:


> As a platinum member I always take the 500 points.  Some of the other choices that I've been offered at check in are just plain silly.  Like two bottles of water instead of the 500 points.  Or, a couple of bags of chips.


At Marriott's four brands of full-service hotels in the U.S., Platinum guests were supposed to be given a card at check-in with a choice of foods AND a choice of beverages. The foods included such things as snack bags, cheese & crackers, and fancy ice cream. The beverages included red wine, white wine, beer, soda, and bottled water.

An attendant would bring the selected items up to the room on a room service tray with white linens. Wine came with real wine glasses. I would sometimes choose the cheese & crackers and wine. The wine was typically a 375 ml bottle of Meridian Merlot or Chardonnay. The cheese serving was inconsistent; last weekend I received a single, tiny wedge of soft cheese and a small box of crackers. One time I received a whole tray with an incredibly elaborate assortment of of various cheeses, crackers, and fresh fruit. 

It was a VIP "welcome gift." It all was about being treated like a VIP, not about saving a few dollars. Sometimes it would be in addition to the 500 points.

Or Platinum guests could choose 500 points and no actual food and beverage. More often than not, that's what I did. Valuing points with the rule-of-thumb of a penny each, it was only worth $5. But if I had dinner plans, I really didn't need the wine and cheese before dinner.

The new rules call for 500 points OR a $10 food & beverage credit. That credit is a good deal — twice as valuable as the points — for Platinum guests who plan to eat or drink in the hotel. But it doesn't feel like VIP treatment. And it doesn't even come close to paying for wine and cheese from room service. 

Individual hotels can still give their best customers VIP treatment, but chances are that most Platinum guests will simply be offered the points or credit.



kjd said:


> Unfortunately, the desk clerks are not aware of the rules.  When checking into a full service Marriott a few months ago I was told that the breakfast in the dining room was free because the concierge floor was closed on weekends.  When I received the $10 credit instead of the free breakfast I was told that "we used to give a free breakfast but that was changed".  I then objected to being told after the fact and finally did receive a complimentary breakfast.  The lesson that I learned here is to take the 500 points.  If Marriott wants to de-value their brand to their best customers that their business.


Apparently, kjd was at a property with a badly trained front desk.

Under the old rules, Marriott's Gold/Platinum member breakfast benefit at full-service properties in the U.S. was officially only Monday through Friday morning. Many properties chose to go extend the benefit to weekends too. How this was implemented was inconsistent because it was specific to the hotel, not company-wide. Sometimes the lounge would be open. Sometimes there were two paper coupons for each morning. And sometimes the restaurant would allow everyone in the room to have free breakfast just by providing the room number when the bill came.

Now, as of June 22, there's a simplified, more consistent set of rules for Platinum welcome gifts and Gold/Platinum breakfasts. Because many of my full-service hotel nights are on weekends, I'll probably gain more from the weekend breakfasts than what I lose from the change to the welcome gift. So, for me, Marriott has not de-valued their four full-service brands.

It remains to be seen what individual properties do to recognize loyal guests beyond the nationwide rules. The hotels need to stay competitive with other full-service brands and even with other Marriott properties in the same market.


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 24, 2013)

I had a very nice experience my last visit at the waterfront Marriott in Portland, OR. I was there only for one night with my 2 DD's. Not only did they give me the 500 points, but they let us pick any one movie free for the evening and brought up popcorn on a tray to our room. This was on a weekday and the concierge lounge was also open. And, of course, they upgraded our room so we had a beautiful view.  
We truly felt like VIPs. 

I will be traveling to El Paso, TX for a funeral mid-July and will be curious to see how that Marriott is with the new program. (Although I don't know what they used to do...)


----------



## rpgriego (Jun 24, 2013)

Werner Weiss said:


> At Marriott's four brands of full-service hotels in the U.S., Platinum guests were supposed to be given a card at check-in with a choice of foods AND a choice of beverages. The foods included such things as snack bags, cheese & crackers, and fancy ice cream. The beverages included red wine, white wine, beer, soda, and bottled water.
> 
> An attendant would bring the selected items up to the room on a room service tray with white linens. Wine came with real wine glasses. I would sometimes choose the cheese & crackers and wine. The wine was typically a 375 ml bottle of Meridian Merlot or Chardonnay. The cheese serving was inconsistent; last weekend I received a single, tiny wedge of soft cheese and a small box of crackers. One time I received a whole tray with an incredibly elaborate assortment of of various cheeses, crackers, and fresh fruit.
> 
> It was a VIP "welcome gift." It all was about being treated like a VIP, not about saving a few dollars. Sometimes it would be in addition to the 500 points.



This is a GREAT post because it points out the differences between all the posters. While one man may consider the afore mentioned wine and cheese tray, VIP treatment, I consider it an insult to the most loyal patron of Marriott Hotels & Resorts.

I prefer high floors, extra square footage, better view, corner room, daily breakfast and complimentary 'high quality' razors and/or toothbrushes. For some reason I always forget them.


----------



## chunkygal (Jun 24, 2013)

does this mean that when we check in to KoOlina for MVC we will still be entitled to a welcome gift and can use the lounge at the JW Marriott? We usually eat in our room, but could we eat at the concierge lounge?

I thought these perks only applied if you were checked in to a regular room at a hotel brand.


----------



## jeepie (Jun 24, 2013)

whew...lots of time and energy over $5.00!?


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 24, 2013)

chunkygal said:


> does this mean that when we check in to KoOlina for MVC we will still be entitled to a welcome gift and can use the lounge at the JW Marriott? We usually eat in our room, but could we eat at the concierge lounge?
> 
> I thought these perks only applied if you were checked in to a regular room at a hotel brand.




I don't think the JW Marriott has a concierge lounge and since it's a resort they also don't offer breakfast. Even if they did have a concierge lounge it would only be available to guests staying at the JW Marriott. The Ko'Olina vacation club is a separate property.

I'm not sure where you got the idea that the concierge lounge would be available to timeshare guests? Could you clarify why you thought this perk is now available to gold & plats that are staying at an adjacent property?


----------



## Superchief (Jun 24, 2013)

For those of us who appreciated the welcome gift of a split of wine (over $15 cost in bar or restaurant) plus a fruit tray ($10+), not including the delivery charge and std. 17.5% gratuity, the $10 F&B credit is a major devaluation. The glass of wine that used to be complimentary in most CL is now $10 + per glass for a 4 oz. glass, and is priced similar to the restaurant and bar prices that are also exhorbitant. 500 MR points aren't very compelling to many platinum members who already have over 500k MR points (that have recently devalued by 25% with recent category changes). 

To me, the bigger issue is that MR has lost touch with what makes us feel appreciated and respected. The welcome amenity gave hotels an opportunity to go above and beyond in showing their appreciation to get us to come back. I have received fruit baskets, bottles of good wine, personal notes and snack baskets to welcome me to the hotel. This created a memorable experience and sealed my loyalty to Marriott for over 25 years. This has come to an end. Now I am a number/ revenue opportunity and Marriott is a commodity.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 24, 2013)

Excellent post.  Based on Marriott pricing...500 MR points are worth $6.25.  Will that even buy a Coke in the hotel?  Ooopps....it's a Marriott....Coke is banned.



Superchief said:


> For those of us who appreciated the welcome gift of a split of wine (over $15 cost in bar or restaurant) plus a fruit tray ($10+), not including the delivery charge and std. 17.5% gratuity, the $10 F&B credit is a major devaluation. The glass of wine that used to be complimentary in most CL is now $10 + per glass for a 4 oz. glass, and is priced similar to the restaurant and bar prices that are also exhorbitant. 500 MR points aren't very compelling to many platinum members who already have over 500k MR points (that have recently devalued by 25% with recent category changes).
> 
> To me, the bigger issue is that MR has lost touch with what makes us feel appreciated and respected. The welcome amenity gave hotels an opportunity to go above and beyond in showing their appreciation to get us to come back. I have received fruit baskets, bottles of good wine, personal notes and snack baskets to welcome me to the hotel. This created a memorable experience and sealed my loyalty to Marriott for over 25 years. This has come to an end. Now I am a number/ revenue opportunity and Marriott is a commodity.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 24, 2013)

Even if you were platinum elite and upgraded to concierge floor...it's very unlikely you'd get much to eat, other than perhaps at breakfast which is pretty basic at most Marriott's.  Nothing for lunch, and at dinner time maybe some small meatballs....and a small piece of cake at 7:30p.m.  Mixed drinks and cheap wine are expensive in Concierge Room.  

On the other hand, the Orlando Bohemian Concierge room is well stocked and open on weekends...or it was last February.

Brian



chunkygal said:


> does this mean that when we check in to KoOlina for MVC we will still be entitled to a welcome gift and can use the lounge at the JW Marriott? We usually eat in our room, but could we eat at the concierge lounge?
> 
> I thought these perks only applied if you were checked in to a regular room at a hotel brand.


----------



## rpgriego (Jun 25, 2013)

Superchief said:


> This has come to an end. Now I am a number/ revenue opportunity and Marriott is a commodity.



Honestly, we've NEVER been more than a revenue opportunity to Marriott. Every single board member of Marriott Hotels & Resorts will testify to the potential RevPar MRewards members offer. And MVW is hoping to continue selling us more weeks and/or DClub points. For any of us to think differently are being unrealistic. Marriott is a business. As customers it's our job to work the ever changing system to our advantage!

I'm curious, what hotel loyalty program have you found superior to Marriott Rewards?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jun 25, 2013)

rpgriego said:


> Honestly, we've NEVER been more than a revenue opportunity to Marriott. Every single board member of Marriott Hotels & Resorts will testify to the potential RevPar MRewards members offer. And MVW is hoping to continue selling us more weeks and/or DClub points. For any of us to think differently are being unrealistic. Marriott is a business. As customers it's our job to work the ever changing system to our advantage!
> 
> I'm curious, what hotel loyalty program have you found superior to Marriott Rewards?



I find the Fairmont's President Club to be superior to Marriott.  Here are the benefits: https://www.fairmont.com/fpc/benefits/

I'm Lifetime Platinum at Marriott so no need to continue with hotel stays.


----------



## rpgriego (Jun 25, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I find the Fairmont's President Club to be superior to Marriott.  Here are the benefits: https://www.fairmont.com/fpc/benefits/
> 
> I'm Lifetime Platinum at Marriott so no need to continue with hotel stays.



I'm Platinum as well, but I've never based my decision on a loyalty program. What smart businessman would?!?!? For me, it's all about acquiring the most luxury at the best location for the best price.

I maximize my MRP TPs, but those come from MVC weeks. Best EOY investment!!!


----------



## mav (Jun 25, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> I find the Fairmont's President Club to be superior to Marriott.  Here are the benefits: https://www.fairmont.com/fpc/benefits/
> 
> I'm Lifetime Platinum at Marriott so no need to continue with hotel stays.



  Looks nice!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 25, 2013)

chunkygal said:


> does this mean that when we check in to KoOlina for MVC we will still be entitled to a welcome gift and can use the lounge at the JW Marriott? We usually eat in our room, but could we eat at the concierge lounge?
> 
> I thought these perks only applied if you were checked in to a regular room at a hotel brand.





pwrshift said:


> Even if you were platinum elite and upgraded to concierge floor...
> 
> Brian



Concierge levels aren't available at any of the timeshare resorts, and the Concierge benefits at any of the hotels adjacent to a timeshare are not extended to the timeshare guests.  During a timeshare stay you'll accumulate Elite Nights and MRP/bonuses for incidental spending, plus, with MR Platinum status you'll get the Plat Arrival Gift.  It's usually 500 MRP but Ko 'Olina and Maui Ocean Club have begun offering a choice - see this recent thread.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jun 25, 2013)

I just became gold. If you bring kids and have four or five in the room
Does everyone get breakfast on the weekends.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 25, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> I just became gold. If you bring kids and have four or five in the room
> Does everyone get breakfast on the weekends.



It depends on the property. Some only allow free breakfast for the gold or platinum member and one guest. We've stayed at some properties that allowed all family members, even those staying in a different room.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Jun 25, 2013)

jdunn1 said:


> I just became gold. If you bring kids and have four or five in the room
> Does everyone get breakfast on the weekends.



Not according to the rules (as of June 22, 2013):

*Lounge Access/Free Breakfast*

Free daily continental breakfast, light snacks and beverages for *members and one guest* in the Executive Lounge*. In the U.S. and Canada, choose between 750 bonus points or breakfast in the hotel’s restaurant if the lounge is closed. Select hotels will provide 1,000 points in lieu of breakfast in the event the lounge is closed. Learn more.

* At JW Marriott®, Autograph Collection®, Renaissance® and Marriott Hotels® (resorts excluded)​
It's likely that some properties will enforce this rule to the letter. Others probably will allow children, at least up to a certain age. And still others will look the other way, even if a Gold or Platinum member brings two or three business associates who are staying at the hotel (but don't have such status) into the concierge lounge for breakfast.

For weekend mornings, when the lounge is usually closed, it's likely that many properties will provide two paper (or electronic) coupons; some will be more generous, especially for families with young children. For weekday mornings, when the lounge is usually open, it will probably be easier to swipe the lounge door and walk in with a family without being asked to leave.

However, nobody should stay at a hotel branded with one of Marriott's full-service brands with the absolute expectation that more than two people will get breakfast, unless that property has a proven record of welcoming more than two.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks.  Thinking about using a couple free certificates to visit an amusement park or the Ohio State fair and am debating verses staying at a full service Marriott or one that gives free breakfast to everyone, like a Residence Inn or Springhill, etc...  We would have four of five in a room so maybe I would need to call the hotel first to see what their policy is.




LAX Mom said:


> It depends on the property. Some only allow free breakfast for the gold or platinum member and one guest. We've stayed at some properties that allowed all family members, even those staying in a different room.


----------

